# People moving to Australia in 1st Quarter 2015



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello All,

All those who are planning to move to Australia in First Quarter 2015 please catch up in this thread.

:welcome:

This will help all of us intended people to plan and gather in AU. 

I am planning to move to AU in Jan 2015 to Sydney. lane: How about you?

:flypig:


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello All,

Me and one my friends who has got PR, are planning to move to Sydney around 20 Jan, 2015 along with our families.

Please suggest a cheap place to spend first few days in Sydney by the time we get accommodation permanently.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nabeelkhan (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi,

I am also planning to move in Jan 2015. Most probably in Melbourne from Karachi.


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello Nabeel and other migrants,

While you plan to migrate to AU, please keep in mind the ICC cricket World cup 2015 which is hosted in Australia - New Zealand. This will impact the price of flight tickets as well as accommodation.

Also, End of January is the come back for people from office and university/school holidays. This impacts as most of the above people come back from there native countries/families from other countries.

Hope this helps.


----------



## krishnaAus (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi,

We got the grant in the month of September,2014. My husband is planning to move to Sydney in the month of Jan or in Feb. I might land after a few months once he gets settled in there.

As per your above message, it seems we have to book the flight ticket well in advance to get rid of the spike in ticket price towards the end of this year.

By the way, which occupation do you belong to. Do you have an Aus job offer in hand, or do you have to search for that after landing there. My husband works on .NET technologies in IT.
We have to search for jobs after landing there.


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello Krishna,

Another important aspect in that just like we have summer vacations in India, December and January are peak summer season in Sydney and hence they have summer vacations and festive season during these months and hence most of the hiring is on freeze.

I have this information from a lot of friends in Sydney. Hence it is advisable to land up there after this vacation time so that hiring starts in full by the time you land up there.

As of now, I do not have a job in hand and I would search for one once I reach Sydney. 

Most of the job agencies or hiring companies want you to be in Australia before they entertain you for an opportunity.

Hope this helps.


----------



## krishnaAus (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you Tarun!

If that is the case, it seems it is better to plan the move in the first or second week of Feb with the advance ticket booking isn't it?

By the way, do you also belong to IT field. If yes which stream?
Have you had your tickets booked or yet to do that.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm also in same bus !


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

krishnaAus said:


> Thank you Tarun!
> 
> If that is the case, it seems it is better to plan the move in the first or second week of Feb with the advance ticket booking isn't it?
> 
> ...



Hello Krishna,

I would recommend to land in AU in the end of Jan or first week of Feb. Because certainly you would need at least a week or two to settle down, find an accommodation, open bank account, etc.

Yes, I am into IT. I work as an IT consultant.

I have not booked my tickets yet as I am not yet done with resigning with my current employer and than I have to server 90 days notice period. :juggle: Once I get all approvals to leave current employer, I would book my tickets accordingly. But I am planning for sometime between 20-27 Jan, 2015


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

DELHI_AUS_PR said:


> I'm also in same bus !


Hello DELHI_AUS_PR,

What date are you planning o move to AU? What are your plans for accommodation?

Do you have any recommendation for cheap accommodation in Sydney for first few days/week?


----------



## helloindia (Jul 9, 2013)

I m too in the same bus,plnning to move in feb 1st week to sydney. My family will come later. I have not yet resigned from my company.


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

helloindia said:


> I m too in the same bus,plnning to move in feb 1st week to sydney. My family will come later. I have not yet resigned from my company.


HelloIndia,

Do you have any accommodation planned as of yet? What are your plans for job in AU?


----------



## helloindia (Jul 9, 2013)

Have not planned yet..bt might use site like airbnb or others...will search jobs after going der..bt have not booked any tickets yet..how bt u tarunp25? Where r u located in india, m in bangalore.


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

I too have not booked tickets yet as I need to finalize on last working day with my current employer.

I am from Delhi. Send me a PM if you want to connect over phone.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

DELHI_AUS_PR said:


> I'm also in same bus !


You cannot go in bus to Australia


----------



## helloindia (Jul 9, 2013)

tarunp25 said:


> HelloIndia,
> 
> Do you have any accommodation planned as of yet? What are your plans for job in AU?





tarunp25 said:


> I too have not booked tickets yet as I need to finalize on last working day with my current employer.
> 
> I am from Delhi. Send me a PM if you want to connect over phone.


am not able to pm you.


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

*Planning to mov in Mar/Apr-14 to NSW/Sydney*

Dear All,

I'm Dhananjaya.K, I had got SAT +ve for ANZSCO 313214(Telecommunications Technical Officer/Technologists) and waiting to apply for NSW State nomination on Oct-22nd . If every thing goes well with god's grace and get PR Visa by Feb/Mar-14 I am planning to NSW/Sydney in Mar/Apr-14 and search Jobs there.

I need below information which would help others as well.

1) Accommodation charges(minimum) for 1 BHK/Room in Sydney/NSW, and whether we have to book first before landing on Oz or search room/1 BHK after reaching Oz.

2) What would be minimum amount $$$ need to carry to Oz to survive till we get temporary job/professional jobs. Approx days to get temporary jobs?

3) What kind of temporary/Casual jobs we can get in Sydney/NSW to work for and salary paid per Hr/day?

4) Whether we can get room/1 BHK in Paying Guest's on sharing basis in Sydney/NSW?

5) Is it advisable to carry original certificates/Marks cards to Oz, Do employers ask originals during selection process?

6) Do we need to contact any job agencies/consultancies for jobs as soon we land in Sydney/NSW or we can search on our own directly with employers/companies.

7) Whether we can cook our food in rooms or we need to have in hotels/restaurants outside?

Request all to reply your comments/advices which will definitely help each other

Thanks
Dhananjaya K


----------



## npraneethreddy (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
I am planning to move in 3rd or 4th Week of Jan'15, Family will come later.
Not yet decided on which city I will move. mostly it will be either Melbourne / Sydney.


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

dhananjaya.k said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm Dhananjaya.K, I had got SAT +ve for ANZSCO 313214(Telecommunications Technical Officer/Technologists) and waiting to apply for NSW State nomination on Oct-22nd . If every thing goes well with god's grace and get PR Visa by Feb/Mar-14 I am planning to NSW/Sydney in Mar/Apr-14 and search Jobs there.
> 
> ...



Hello Dhananjaya,

The accommodation cost depends on you. Normally you can find a sharing accommodation and backpackers in Australia which are relatively cheaper. You can also search for holiday rent outs on airbnb.com. Regarding a rented accommodation, you would normally have to spend at-least 350-400 AUD a week. You can search for such accommodations on various real-estate websites in Australia. 

Generally considering, 1500 AUD for accommodation (This may vary as per you), another 500-700 AUD for food and grocery and some 300-400 AUD for moving around the city, minimum you should have 2500-3000 AUD a month in hand (This is Maximum and depends on how lavishly you want to stay). Yes, you should carry your original documents with you as you may need to get them verified. If you are related to IT field, search on seek.com.au for jobs. Most consultants list the jobs here and you can get in touch with them.

Food outside is very costly and hence you should find an accommodation where you are allowed to cook. 

The above are based on my experience and assumptions. These may vary as per your living style and other factors.

I hope this helps.

lane:


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks Tarun for your inputs & advice...


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Air Asia is offering cheap air tickets.
Check if you find it suitable.


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Air Asia is offering cheap air tickets.
> Check if you find it suitable.


Hello tirik.ijrad,

Very nice information. Yes you are right, AirAsia is offering cheapest flights from India but the problem is that the AirAsia flights fly only from the following cities to Australia:

Tiruchirappalli (TRZ)
Bengaluru (BLR)
Chennai (MAA)
Kochi (COK)
Kolkata (CCU)


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

tarunp25 said:


> Hello tirik.ijrad,
> 
> Very nice information. Yes you are right, AirAsia is offering cheapest flights from India but the problem is that the AirAsia flights fly only from the following cities to Australia:
> 
> ...


If it is suitable!!!


----------



## viksahuja (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello Everyone and thanks to Tarun for this thread.

We received our grant yesterday under 189. So, planning to my first travel in Jan. I am working as Lead Business Analyst based in Gurgaon. 

Let's coordinate and plan. 

If possible, we can create a whatsapp group.


----------



## nallamothu.msc (Aug 3, 2014)

tarunp25 said:


> Hello tirik.ijrad,
> 
> Very nice information. Yes you are right, AirAsia is offering cheapest flights from India but the problem is that the AirAsia flights fly only from the following cities to Australia:
> 
> ...


They don't offer even water bottle, you need to pay extra money for Checkin baggage. Min 7 hurs connectinh KUL airport. My choice Thai- 37 kg baggage. around 25k INR fare. Second choice cathey pacific 47 kg around 35K INR.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

nallamothu.msc said:


> They don't offer even water bottle, you need to pay extra money for Checkin baggage. Min 7 hurs connectinh KUL airport. My choice Thai- 37 kg baggage. around 25k INR fare. Second choice cathey pacific 47 kg around 35K INR.


You can take 40 kg with paying extra for it.
Summing up everything also will land up upto 20k.


----------



## viksahuja (Oct 22, 2014)

tarunp25 said:


> Hello Dhananjaya, The accommodation cost depends on you. Normally you can find a sharing accommodation and backpackers in Australia which are relatively cheaper. You can also search for holiday rent outs on airbnb.com. Regarding a rented accommodation, you would normally have to spend at-least 350-400 AUD a week. You can search for such accommodations on various real-estate websites in Australia. Generally considering, 1500 AUD for accommodation (This may vary as per you), another 500-700 AUD for food and grocery and some 300-400 AUD for moving around the city, minimum you should have 2500-3000 AUD a month in hand (This is Maximum and depends on how lavishly you want to stay). Yes, you should carry your original documents with you as you may need to get them verified. If you are related to IT field, search on seek.com.au for jobs. Most consultants list the jobs here and you can get in touch with them. Food outside is very costly and hence you should find an accommodation where you are allowed to cook. The above are based on my experience and assumptions. These may vary as per your living style and other factors. I hope this helps. lane:


Thank you for explaining in detail. 

How about driving licence and internet?


----------



## saketjade (May 18, 2014)

tarunp25 said:


> Hello DELHI_AUS_PR,
> 
> What date are you planning o move to AU? What are your plans for accommodation?
> 
> Do you have any recommendation for cheap accommodation in Sydney for first few days/week?


Last week i was in syd. Stayed at ibis budget sydney east. 6 days 36k inr. Nice hotel take 6 floor. Everything is in 2 km radius. Most consultant offices n city center r on walking distance


----------



## krishnaAus (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Tarun,

First of all, sorry for a very late reply.

My husband also plans to leave towards the end of Jan. He is yet to resign and he also needs to serve his current company for 90 days.

-Krishna.


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

tarunp25 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> All those who are planning to move to Australia in First Quarter 2015 please catch up in this thread.
> 
> ...


Hi tarunp

Thanks for the info and the group. .
Me n my husband r travelling to sydney on 8th of jan 2015. He also belongs to IT software development field.
We r looking for cheap accommodation. 
Jobs not finalised yet, we need to search over there only. 
Anyone planning to travel to sydney in 1st week of jan and wld like to share accommodation pls advise.


----------



## nallamothu.msc (Aug 3, 2014)

I want to go Melbourne before 20th of DEC 2014 if get my grant in Nov or DEC 1st wk.
Hyd to Mel by cathay pacific new economy class with my family.


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello All,

There is a change in my plan now. I am moving to Sydney next month on 23 Nov -14. I am now searching for a short term accommodation before I get a contract for rental.

I am moving along with my family. 

Watch out this thread as I am going to share my experience and tips for all of you once I reach Sydney.

All The best!!!


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

tarunp25 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> There is a change in my plan now. I am moving to Sydney next month on 23 Nov -14. I am now searching for a short term accommodation before I get a contract for rental.
> 
> ...


Hi
Good to knw abt same. Where exactly u travelling frm in India.


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

mayindia said:


> Hi
> Good to knw abt same. Where exactly u travelling frm in India.


Hello Mayindia,

I am traveling from Delhi.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxvish14 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello Team, I along with my family are planning to fly from Delhi to Sydney around last week of Jan'15 on Singapore Airlines. I am in IT project mgmt and do not have any offer in Australia. We would also look for cheap accommodations. . All the best Tarun & your experience would definitely be helpful for the Team.
Thanks,
Vish


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxvish14 (Mar 7, 2013)

tarunp25 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> There is a change in my plan now. I am moving to Sydney next month on 23 Nov -14. I am now searching for a short term accommodation before I get a contract for rental.
> 
> ...


Tarun, just for my curiosity...if its not personal what made you decide to move in November instead of January, as January is what everybody seems to be recommending.
You can try out/ post a free AD on gumtree as well for cheap accomodations.
Regards,
Vish


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

vish14 said:


> Tarun, just for my curiosity...if its not personal what made you decide to move in November instead of January, as January is what everybody seems to be recommending.
> Regards,
> Vish


Hello Vish,

Nice catch!!! I have got a job offer and the joining is from 1st December and hence I have to move early.


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

tarunp25 said:


> Hello Mayindia,
> 
> I am traveling from Delhi.


Congratulations tarun. Just read that you got a job offer being offshore. Woww thats really great man.
Which field u belong to as in profession??
Since when u started applying. Pls advise as this might b helpful for co members of grp. Reading posts frm various other groups there has been kind of negative feeling as in ppl hav shared quiet different views and perspectives in relation to jobs and current job market situation in Australia. 
Your views experience n light upon same would be highly appreciated.


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

vish14 said:


> Hello Team, I along with my family are planning to fly from Delhi to Sydney around last week of Jan'15 on Singapore Airlines. I am in IT project mgmt and do not have any offer in Australia. We would also look for cheap accommodations. . All the best Tarun & your experience would definitely be helpful for the Team.
> Thanks,
> Vish


Hi vish.
Me n my hubby also flying to sydney frm Mumbai on 8th jan via quantas airways.
Havent seen till yet any avvomodation there n even no job offer.
Do u mind sharing ur contact number so as v can stay in tch


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

mayindia said:


> Congratulations tarun. Just read that you got a job offer being offshore. Woww thats really great man.
> Which field u belong to as in profession??
> Since when u started applying. Pls advise as this might b helpful for co members of grp. Reading posts frm various other groups there has been kind of negative feeling as in ppl hav shared quiet different views and perspectives in relation to jobs and current job market situation in Australia.
> Your views experience n light upon same would be highly appreciated.


Hello Mayindia,

I have got the job in the same company as I am working currently. It is just that they have switched my country.

Regarding searching a job, Seek.com.au is my bible and normally you should spend enough time on the same too. Make sure that you apply to all relevant jobs in such a format that all the requirements in the ads are covered in you resume. Cracking an interview is not tough. Getting the resume selected is tough. 
So try and make your resume more relevant when you apply for a job.

Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## mayindia (May 9, 2014)

tarunp25 said:


> Hello Mayindia,
> 
> I have got the job in the same company as I am working currently. It is just that they have switched my country.
> 
> ...


Thanks fr reply. Lovely though..
All the best n keep us posted wid experience in sydney.


----------



## viksahuja (Oct 22, 2014)

1. Did anyone book tickets? If yes, then can you share some details around ? Makemytrip, cleartrip or yatra.

2. How about xerox copies for 100 point test in Australia for rental, mobile, gas etc etc? Do we need to carry along or a used printer in Oz will be a good option (AUD 50 - 70) ? 

3. Mobile Connection - please suggest for carrier. Prepaid or Post paid (with or without phone contract)

4. Mobile broadband - is there any facility for USB device ?

Please suggest as I am travelling in Jan end.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Pearl2008 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello All,

Really great thread!! Appreciate the information sharing! We are also on the same boat... or should I say flight 

Looking forward to great experiences shared and will keep posting ous

Good Luck 
Pearl2008


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello All,

First of all, sorry for being dormant for sometime. Actually I am caught up wrapping things at work and home before I move to Sydney in last week of this month. 

Here is some update I want to share with all those who are planning to move. (VikSahuja, your questions are also answered here). Please read carefully as these are based on my and my friend's experience who is currently in Sydney:


 I had booked my tickets after researching a lot of booking website. My experience for the cheapest fare was with goibibo.com. I availed there discount by visiting there Discount page. lane:

Australian Driving License is a must in Australia. It is the first ID proof for you there. Though your Indian (or overseas) driving license is valid for 3 months for driving only and CANNOT be used as a ID proof. To get your permanent driving license in AU, your current license should be at-least 3 years old. You should also pass a test in AU while you are there. This test consists of Theory and Practical exam. Lot of people fail this so be prepared. Your current driving license also need to be in English. If it is not, you will need to get it translated. For detailed information, click here.

 I had already booked a home in Parramatta without actually being there. The trick is to search on gumtree. Here you will find options from people who want to share room or flat. I have booked a Master room in a flat via gumtree without the 100 points as the lease is generally in the name of the person who is offering the room/accommodation and no much documentation is required from you. If you are not upto this option, try airbnb (I found it relatively costly and less flexible). :second:

 Avoid any item which is homemade like home made food. Australians are very serious for any parasite which may pass on to their country via homemade food, clay/ceramic items and wood items (As parasites may enter their country with these items). They allow food items which are company packed and ingredients are mentioned on the packaging. I had this scene last time when I visited AU on a Business trip. If you have to carry any such item, you need to declare them and your scanning will take long time. If you do not carry/declare such item, you can use express exit queue. But be aware, if you don't declare and carry such items and use the express queue, there sniper dogs will come and smell all your luggage. If you are caught, you are heavily fined. Hence be truthful and never break the law by not declaring.

Post your questions and I will answer them as per my knowledge and capability.

Watch out this post for more information which is on the way.

All the best for your move to AU.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice info Tarun, thanks.

I am moving on 7th to Adelaide

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## umrangso (Sep 25, 2014)

hi Padmakarrao,
what a relief to see some one going to Adelaide ....... . On the first note I would like to thank Tarun for starting this thread. I m also planning to go to Adelaide in the second week of feb 2015. though I am totally clue less about Adelaide but I have started my research now  . if any of you feel like sharing any details about Adelaide please feel free. if I get any information I will share it with all.

1. we can open a bank account in Australia from India itself (entire process is online), as soon as we reach Australia we can show our Passport and take the Bank debit card?


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone planning to travel/ booked tickets in Srilankan airlines. If so please share your experience /reivews.

Thanks
Remya


----------



## kakipanwar (Dec 10, 2014)

hii.. we got visa for austrlian visa. Me and my husband palnning to go to adelaide in may or June 2015 maximum. Pls suggect best location to live in adelaide ..like in which area rent are ok as in the starting we will not have jobs.First of all we have to find palce that is suitable for coulple ...sharing is also ok


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

remya2013 said:


> Hi, Anyone planning to travel/ booked tickets in Srilankan airlines. If so please share your experience /reivews. Thanks Remya


Hi, i have not heard anything adverse about them, though they might not be the best in quality of service. You have to take a call if what you want, save money or get better quality in some other airline. I am travelling in Singapore Airlines


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

kakipanwar said:


> hii.. we got visa for austrlian visa. Me and my husband palnning to go to adelaide in may or June 2015 maximum. Pls suggect best location to live in adelaide ..like in which area rent are ok as in the starting we will not have jobs.First of all we have to find palce that is suitable for coulple ...sharing is also ok


Hi Adelaide is a small city, so you are not exactly spoiled for option as in Sydney. At best some people say northern suburbs are not the best, though this is just hear say , i dont know the reality.
For temporary stay you can check on airbnb, you will easily find a shared accomodation which is economical too. Once there you can then go for regular rental contract after inspecting a few properties. For long term rentals, normally people use realestate or domain sites.
Best wishes


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

@remya, srilankan is good as far as i know..but they do not have flights to sydney/melbourne..instead, they have partner flights connecting them from other destination...
for instance, if u go via kuala lumpur, it is malaysian from there onwards...and if u go via singapore, it would be qantas from changi..
also, their baggage limit is currently 30 kgs, however i have heard that they do extent this to 40 kgs for pr first timers..
i did try calling their office( in kochi and bangalore) but they told me they cannot increase to 40...however, do try your luck before making the booking...

@vikas, i booked via yatra...i told them makemytrip is offering discount, so yatra also matched the price...so u could negotiate between them


----------



## kakipanwar (Dec 10, 2014)

Dear padmakarrao..thanks a lot for info..actually we are trying for prospect area ....If am not wrong u are goin in JAN 2015 to same place.. please share your experience once u reach there.and hows the job oporutunity there for MBA ...we both are MBA adand administration jobs...as well......

Is there any session specially for migrantes.... as i know somebody moving to caneda..thet got session in India before going ... these are very helpful sessions and pride very good information ..


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

@kapikanwar...are u mba or pgdm...because some indian bschools offers pgdm instead of mba...im also an mba/pgdm


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

kakipanwar said:


> Dear padmakarrao..thanks a lot for info..actually we are trying for prospect area ....If am not wrong u are goin in JAN 2015 to same place.. please share your experience once u reach there.and hows the job oporutunity there for MBA ...we both are MBA adand administration jobs...as well......
> 
> Is there any session specially for migrantes.... as i know somebody moving to caneda..thet got session in India before going ... these are very helpful sessions and pride very good information ..


Hi, Prospect is a good area, not too far off from CBD. I am going in first week of Feb, i would surely share my feedback if i get any further information.

As for jobs i am sure you must have done your own research before applying and getting visa. Now that you have the visa and decided to move, do you really think you should try and get views from people on job scenario. The best is to get into the swimming pool and swim rather than standing out. Also by just knowing that you are an MBA, i wont be able to tell what kind of jobs you are seeking for. In any case, i suggest you should do your research well on which area and what house right now, do not think about jobs too much, you will end up getting depressing answers.

SA does conduct such sessions for new immigrants once you are there in Adelaide. You will find the details on their site. Please check the date around your visit and enrol yourself.

Cheers


----------



## rahulsingh$ (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi all
I got my grant on 10 December. So, now I plan to move to Australia in february 2015.I have a family of 3.My wife, my baby and me. I have few questions :
1) I will have to live in regional Queensland for 2 yrs. I plan to go alone in Brisbane first and then take my wife and baby along with me after 3 months. This is because of my baby.I don't know anyone in Australia. If this plan is right?
2)How can I find accommodation in regional Queensland. I have shortlisted some areas like Gladstone, Mackay etc. To live there.This is because I have experience in manufacturing Industry.Which are other manufacturing regions in Queensland?and about how to find accommodation there?
3) anyone moving to regional Queensland can contact me in Jan or Feb?

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## kakipanwar (Dec 10, 2014)

Pgdba.


----------



## kakipanwar (Dec 10, 2014)

thank you so much for your reply

I am really not thiniking very much about jobs..it was just a part of discussion..and yes we can talk about job senario.. its not a bad thing..as per my understanding..anyways ..thanks you for your provided information.


----------



## nallamothu.msc (Aug 3, 2014)

*to melbourne 25th jan 2014*

Hi All

Me and my wife going to Melbourne, dandenong north suburb on 25th DEC 2014.
We booked for Thai Airways. Total baggage is 40+7 kgs. We went directly to Thai office in hyderabad, and they accecepted to give us 40kgs main baggage. For each the fare is 28,000/- INR. I am a software tester.

Myskype id : nallamothu_gopi


----------



## nallamothu.msc (Aug 3, 2014)

nallamothu.msc said:


> Hi All
> 
> Me and my wife going to Melbourne, dandenong north suburb on 25th DEC 2014.
> We booked for Thai Airways. Total baggage is 40+7 kgs. We went directly to Thai office in hyderabad, and they accecepted to give us 40kgs main baggage. For each the fare is 28,000/- INR. I am a software tester.
> ...


Its 25 th DEC 2014


----------



## saurabhmishra1978 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi Tarun,

Would surely like to say that you started a Really Nice Thread which was the need of the hour. I am joining this late but hope to catch up on time. I am Based out of Delhi and looking for Sydney in 1st Quarter of 2015.

Would wait for your next post to understand your experiences till date. Also, would request all ppl on this page to connect so that we can benefit from each other.

Thanks,

Saurabh Mishra

you had started


tarunp25 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> There is a change in my plan now. I am moving to Sydney next month on 23 Nov -14. I am now searching for a short term accommodation before I get a contract for rental.
> 
> ...


----------



## helloindia (Jul 9, 2013)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxvish14 said:


> Hello Team, I along with my family are planning to fly from Delhi to Sydney around last week of Jan'15 on Singapore Airlines. I am in IT project mgmt and do not have any offer in Australia. We would also look for cheap accommodations. . All the best Tarun & your experience would definitely be helpful for the Team.
> Thanks,
> Vish


Hi Vish,

Wen are you planning to go to Syd. I am also planning to move during 3rd week of jan.


----------



## NazneenKhan (Nov 11, 2013)

I one planning to go to Australia for cricket world cup 2015?


----------



## apsar (Mar 12, 2013)

*Moving to Melbourne on April 2nd*

Hi All,

I am planning for the move from Chennai -> Melbourne on Apr 2nd. Is there any WhatsApp group created for sharing suggestions etc., Would like to network with people moving around this date.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

yes share if any? this is a good idea for everyone to stay i touch!


----------

